# Topics > Risk of AI >  Cosmic Disclosure, Corey Goode and David Wilcock

## Airicist

gaia.com/seeking-truth/lp-cosmic-disclosure

----------


## Airicist

Cosmic Disclosure #28: The Threat from Artificial Intelligence - David Wilcock/Corey Goode

"Cosmic Disclosure: The Threat from Artificial Intelligence"
Season 2, Episode 14, December 2015

----------


## Airicist

Cosmic Disclosure #29: Standing Guard Against The A.I. - David Wilcock/Corey Goode

"Cosmic Disclosure: Standing Guard against the A.I."
Season 2, Episode 15, December 2015

----------


## Airicist

Cosmic Disclosure #30: New Frontiers in the A.I. War - David Wilcock/Corey Goode

"Cosmic Disclosure: New Frontiers in the A.I. War"
Season 2, Episode 16, December 2015

----------

